# [Q] Video problem affecting everyones droid X2



## quickkill2021 (Jul 21, 2011)

I am posting this to report a problem, not only with my droid x2 but with everyone's droid x2.

problem: The droid x2 is unable to stream or watch downloaded 720p using Jetvd or TubeMate, while the droid 3 can.

Has everyone here used Jetvd or TubeMate? They are both great programs, basically they allow you to watch youtube videos and download them if you like them. They both allow you to watch 720p videos/download them so you can watch them on your phone.

Now the problem is, the droid x2 does not allow you to watch hd video using both these programs. The droid x2 has a qhd display so i don't understand why its unable to play these videos.

While i was at the verizon store, i installed jetvd and tubemate on the droid 3. I discovered the droid 3 can play 720p videos using jetvd. I then went to the droid x2 on display and did the same thing. The x2 was unable to play these videos.

So i would like everyone to download jetvd. Do a search "hd" find a video thats 720p and try to play it because you can't.

So my question is this. Why? is this a rom problem? A program problem? Because how can the droid 3 do this while the droid x2 can't?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you tried to play it through a different player like rockplayer?
It works with the CM player & rockplayer on my Dinc & the only commonality I can think of is the DX2 not having Gingerbread whereas the D3 does.


----------



## quickkill2021 (Jul 21, 2011)

I have rock player. Most 720p Videos can be "played" using rockplayer on the droid x2. However, that does not mean that its "playable". 720p videos play very slowing using software decoder, audio not synced. If you have a droid x2 try it. It will play super slow, not feasible. This is a problem, why can't this phone play 720p videos while the droid 3 can.

maybe this is a rom issue and that the droid 3 has gingerbread making it able to play 720p videos?


----------



## Mikey (Jul 16, 2011)

You Are Absolutely Correct That The Stock Player Doesn't Play The 720p But "RockPlayer v1.7.2" Plays All 720p Videos Perfectly Fine No Stutter/Dropped Frames And The Audio Is Synced Fine No Problems Here.

CORRECTION: I Got One Finally To Give That "Slow" You Were Referring To, Damn Phone Haha It'll Get Fixed Eventually Between Moto Dragging Their Feet And Our Developer Crowd I'm Not Too Worried.


----------



## quickkill2021 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the response. I hope this is fixed because the evo can also play downloaded 720p bids from youtubemate using jetvd or tubmate. It annoys me this phone cant


----------



## Agsded (Jul 17, 2011)

This really bums me out as well. I got this phone as a replacement foe a fascinate that was having mass reception problems. Now I can't play any of my tubemate downloaded HD vids except with some cheesy sluggish third party software based player... lame..

What's up with no icon for video player in the app drawer....and the goofy disorganized gallery...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickkill2021 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ya it seems like a rom problem. This should be fixed with the gingerbread update. At least I hope.


----------



## Agsded (Jul 17, 2011)

I sure hope so,I have a dx at home I used for a while, that's on 2.3.3, but I never tested the video on it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickkill2021 (Jul 21, 2011)

You should test and report back


----------



## Agsded (Jul 17, 2011)

It's about the same. It can't playback most HD vids either without a third part app. And it drops frames bad from what HD vids it will play.

What a bummer....every video except one old avi I threw at the fascinate would play.....and neither dx nor dx2 play videos worth a crap, and they are supposed to be big screen media powerhouses

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Agsded (Jul 17, 2011)

I recorded several HD videos with my x2 last night and it kept stuttering and glitching. The recordings will not play back right on the phone, nor on a computer.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickkill2021 (Jul 21, 2011)

The gingerbread update still hasn't fixed this issue! I guess this dual core phone can't play 720p. What else can it be? Maybe there is a way to import the video player in the DROID 3 to this phone?


----------



## Agsded (Jul 17, 2011)

It's pretty lame that it can't play bluray and DVD rips etc with a dual core tegra 2 that a galaxy s can play on a single core setup...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

